# King cobra venom cure



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Did anyone see the show that was just on sky 3 where there treating king cobra bites in thai land with 100% effectiveness by eating a simple root?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I seen that, weird stuff


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id like to know more about it tbh, if anyone knows any info then that would be cool, im very skeptical :lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea, I watched it , it was unreal .....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Were they Dry Bites.. then they just thought the root helped?

I personally wouldnt like be the first try it


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

the one with the bloke that got bit 19 times??? 

i thought he was gonna let one bite him but it was 'just' his cells lol(the presenter, forgot his name:blush


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

um, you talkign about the 10 year old? lol


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

No the root wasent just blind tested it had been tested as an exrtact in the lab first then used with mice.

Be a bugger for the cobra if the other snakes knew about it lol (yes that a joke Im not that daft) :lol2:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

If it turned out to be 100% effective I would definitely get a king as long I could get hold of the extract easily! Can't imagine a bite would be nice though even without the venom.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Think they said it was uneffective unless taken daily... and still wasn't 100% effective, could still cause damage around the bite...


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Is that 100% proven yet?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Doodles said:


> Is that 100% proven yet?



I dunno i doubt it ...i havent seen any chemical research......on it not to say it doesnt work but wud be nice to see some real scientific research on it....


----------



## Jake5 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thank god,*

I thought I had been dreaming; yes I saw several programs regarding the same thing almost a year ago on NatGeo TV but I just can't find any referrence to any of them anywhere on the web.
Can you please send me a link because I need to pass it on to a friend who doesn't believe me.
If you get my message please send any links you have regarding this plant root which acts as antivenom to King Cobra's bite to my email [email protected].
Thanks.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

This is what I learned a while back when looking into it in more detail. There wasnt much about it on the internet and it took some looking to find. If ive made any mistakes, then please feel free to correct me as im only relaying what ive read. I cant remember the researchers name off hand but Ill try look it up. 
Anyway, the plant in question belongs to the genus Curcurma and is part of the ginger family (like me! lol). 
There are quite a few Curcurma species and I believe the most effective ones tested were C.sattayasaii and C.zedoaroides, with some members of the genus having little or no effect on the venom. The plants look pretty damn similar, making them difficult to distinguish from each other and the two species mentioned above are nigh imposible to get in the UK. Even Kew gardens/millenium seed bank dont have them. 
I think the research showed that the plant extact deformed the venom molecule and prevented it from binding to the receptor site.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Richcymru said:


> This is what I learned a while back when looking into it in more detail. There wasnt much about it on the internet and it took some looking to find. If ive made any mistakes, then please feel free to correct me as im only relaying what ive read. I cant remember the researchers name off hand but Ill try look it up.
> Anyway, the plant in question belongs to the genus Curcurma and is part of the ginger family (like me! lol).
> There are quite a few Curcurma species and I believe the most effective ones tested were C.sattayasaii and C.zedoaroides, with some members of the genus having little or no effect on the venom. The plants look pretty damn similar, making them difficult to distinguish from each other and the two species mentioned above are nigh imposible to get in the UK. Even Kew gardens/millenium seed bank dont have them.
> I think the research showed that the plant extact deformed the venom molecule and prevented it from binding to the receptor site.


If i remember rightly, does it change the shape of the venom moelcules so they do not fit perfectly in the the receptors? i remember there animated video of it, its amazing how they thought of trying it.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

If you google scholar 'snake venom and plant root extract' you'll get a load of papers that have tested arious plant and plant root extracts against various venoms.

This whole area is research is still very much in early research stages..but could be promising
_
Curcurma_'s current benefit for humans is it's use in making tasty curries


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> This is what I learned a while back when looking into it in more detail. There wasnt much about it on the internet and it took some looking to find. If ive made any mistakes, then please feel free to correct me as im only relaying what ive read. I cant remember the researchers name off hand but Ill try look it up.
> Anyway, the plant in question belongs to the genus Curcurma and is part of the ginger family (like me! lol).
> There are quite a few Curcurma species and I believe the most effective ones tested were C.sattayasaii and C.zedoaroides, with some members of the genus having little or no effect on the venom. The plants look pretty damn similar, making them difficult to distinguish from each other and the two species mentioned above are nigh imposible to get in the UK. Even Kew gardens/millenium seed bank dont have them.
> I think the research showed that the plant extact deformed the venom molecule and prevented it from binding to the receptor site.


you should find this scientific paper link useful:

ScienceDirect - Analytical Biochemistry : Screening of plants containing Naja naja siamensis cobra venom inhibitory activity using modified ELISA technique


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Cobra venom inhibitor*

_Curcuma_ cf. _zedoaria_


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.plantsystematics.com/qikan/manage/wenzhang/aps07003.pdf


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*More venom inhibitors*

Snake venom neutralization by Indian medicinal plants (Vitex negundo and Emblica officinalis) root extracts

My question is... hey, but who's telling the plants....??....to defend themselves from snakebite??


----------



## v-josh-dub27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Owzy46 said:


> Think they said it was uneffective unless taken daily... and still wasn't 100% effective, could still cause damage around the bite...


You thought right. i watched it a while ago.
Really interesting stuff: victory:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> the one with the bloke that got bit 19 times???
> 
> i thought he was gonna let one bite him but it was 'just' his cells lol(the presenter, forgot his name:blush


 
wasnt this the one were the guy had thought he was imune and ended up dieing


----------



## Jake5 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Why there are no references to any of the programes on TV*

This is bugging me because I saw at least two different programs on the subject.
The second one was about a German scientist who had gone down to Thailand to study this stuff on the molecular level and he seemed pretty sure that this stuff was effective enough to give it to people who worked in rice fields as part of their breakfast!!
In another program there was this old snake charmer who had lost a finger to a bite before but since he had started taking this stuff he has had no problems despite having been bitten several times.
I get the feeling that it was all a hype or even a con and now that it has turned out not to be the real deal they have deleted these documentaries from their libraries otherwise what other reason could there be for them not to come up in Google when one types in "King Cobra", Antivenom, Root, plant, Thailand. Even in National Geographic web-site the search doesn't return link to any of these programs. I have tried the same in Discoveries' web-site and nothing.
If anyone can find a link to one of these programes then please pass it on(my email is [email protected]. I need to show it to someone who is starting to mock me that I must have dreamed the programs. 
Thanks:blush:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

I do remember seeing this program, it was presented by steve bradshaw (sp?) and the guy in question drunk it as a sort of herbal tea every morning, It didn't make him fully immune to the venoms effects, as most of his finders were deformed :S but still very interesting to watch. I don't know how much research is going into this, especially any human testing :lol2: TBH it all sounds too good to be true :whistling2:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The presenters name is Steve Backshall, here is a link for you
http://www.tvguide.co.uk/titlesearch.asp?title=Inside%20King%20Cobra
.


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

I saw the show and was blown away by it. I have not read all the posts but did see one comment about it having to be taken everyday. I thought you had to start taking it within a certain time of being bitten and only have to take it for as long as symptoms last for. Please dont hold me to that thou as the wife and i have had a baby since and sleep deprivation is awesome for scrambling your head lol! Still fascinating show and if it really does work a truly amazing medical breakthrough with the chance to save so many lifes at a cost that the show said would be a fraction of the time and money needed for regular cobra anti venom.


----------



## grayem (Oct 16, 2010)

*Cobra venom root cure*

Try this link www.*plant*systematics.com/qikan/manage/wenzhang/aps07003.pdf it gives a scientific breakdown with illustrations and photos


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep it's been on before but a long while ago.........


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> id like to know more about it tbh, if anyone knows any info then that would be cool, im very skeptical :lol2:


 
Me too, :hmm: be great if it could be medically verified tho.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry to drag up an old post but it's relevant. 

Anyone interested see copy and pasted below


....The Faculty of Pharmaceutical Sciences, University of Copenhagen, Sweden is offering a PhD Fellowship researching

*"Plants for treatment of snake-bite induced tissue necrosis."*

Main supervisor: Associate Professor Anna K. Jäger, Department of Medicinal Chemistry, phone +45 3533 6339 (email: [email protected]).

The fellowship will be available from 1 February 2011 or as soon as possible thereafter. 
Applications are invited for the three-year fellowship from candidates that hold or expect to hold a master’s degree in a field relevant to the following project:

For further information, applicants may contact the main supervisor.
How to apply
STEP ONE: Make one pdf-file (max 10 mb) with the following contents:
1. Letter stating the interest and qualifications for the project (max. one page)
2. CV
3. Master’s degree diploma (including grade transcripts for bachelor’s and master’s degrees)
4. Possible publication list
5. Possible references
6. Applicants with a Master’s degree from abroad should also enclose a short description of the grading scale used.
STEP TWO: Fill in the application form and upload the pdf. The application form is linked from the announcement: www.farma.ku.dk/stillinger
STEP THREE: Print the pdf-file and send one hard copy in an envelope marked “Reference 211-0052/10-0900” to:
University of Copenhagen
Faculty of Pharmaceutical Sciences 
Universitetsparken 2 
DK – 2100 Copenhagen
Denmark
The hard copy has to be received at the Faculty of Pharmaceutical Sciences before the application deadline.
Deadline for applications: Friday 7 January 2011 at 12 o’clock noon.
An answer as to the granting of the fellowships can be expected appr. 4 weeks after application deadline.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## bumble (Oct 13, 2010)

Saw a program a few yrs ago of someone doing the same to combat the effects of a cobra(unsure which) bite,it didn't work and he died, can't find out if it was the same bloke or not


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

i think this is cool but dislike how it comes up every week lol

make sticky

dont post cobra cure!!!


----------

